# White spot on the head. Help!



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, my betta Ramsey has developed a white spot above his head right above his eye. It isn't fuzzy and it hasn't spread to anywhere else on his body. It's in the same spot for the past week and a half. I have treated him with betta fix, maracyn 1&2 and the aquarium salt method too. Please help! His personalty hasn't changed. He isn't acting sick at all. I ran out of my water testing kit yesterday and where I live is having bad storms :-( (tornados and what not) so I'll have to go get a new one tommorrow. 


Housing 
What size is your tank? I have him in a 1 gallon right now to treat him because the 5 gallon he is normally in has a snail.
What temperature is your tank? 76.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no.
Is your tank heated? no.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? a snail.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? flakes, frozen blood worms.
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? twice a week.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50-100%.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aqueon betta conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has had a white spot on his head for the past week and a half. I have tried betta fix, maracyn 1 &2 and aquarium salt.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? none.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a week and a half ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? stated above ^^
Does your fish have any history of being ill? none.
How old is your fish (approximately)? about a year.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Could he be a marble? Pictures would be great


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Before









After








This is when I had him in with an airstone. He now just has a filter in there.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I have no idea what the spot is, but he is very pretty. =) Just thought I'd comment, LOL.


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. =]. I hope whatever it is he survives! I love this guy.


----------



## crkrjck (Apr 28, 2011)

I just noticed a couple of days ago that my beta also has a white spot that has appeared on top of his head. His personality, energy, appetite, nor anything else has changed, but wonder what this might be?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! he is so pretty! Sorry, but I can not be much help about the white spot on the head. I just wanted to point out that 100% water changes are not a good idea especially once your aquarium has been cycled. You may want to check some threads about that. Oh I just thought of something - does he have any decoration (some small openings) that he could possible hurt his head on?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It look like ICK. I treated one betta long time ago with MARACIDE BY BIOSPHERES and betta recovered. Google betta disease they show picture of that. 
It is treatable if u treat on time. 

I treated one of the betta long time ago with MARACIDE by BIOSPHERES. 

Also it really treatable with 1tsp/gall of Aquarium salt. I am not sure instructions on that . I saw Oldfishlady advice. May be u guys can ask Oldfishlady.


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you, I will try this MARACIDE BY BIOSPHERES when I go into town tomorrow. 
Idk, I thought ich was all over the body. I am probably wrong though. I have treated him for ich with maracyn1 & maracyn 2. I just hope this new Maracide works! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since he is otherwise acting okay it may be a minor injury or Lymphocystis.....look that up and see if it fits what your Betta has....


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

It sorta fits what he has, it isn't a raised spot like most of the fish in the photos that have it have but that doesnt mean thats not what it is. I will contiune with the salt treatment for a few more days and see how he does.
Thank you =].


----------

